# Book cover appreciation



## Ban (Jul 8, 2018)

*Come on over and show us the prettiest book covers you can find from your own collection or online. I'm personally a fan of minimalist designs with embossed print, and so the three books I've listed below all fit these criteria.
They're also great books, but that's for another discussion thread.*


----------



## Laurence (Jul 8, 2018)

Love The Silk Road’s cover. Reminded me of this beauty in my house:







Terrible book though. It seems all the fantasy I enjoy has cover art that’s either tacky or reveals too much of the mc’s physical appearance.


----------



## Ban (Jul 8, 2018)

Laurence said:


> Love The Silk Road’s cover. Reminded me of this beauty in my house:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a real beauty. Too bad it's not a great book, as I'd almost put it on the (exceedingly long) wishlist just for the cover alone. Makes for some good decoration though.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 8, 2018)

Right...
I was going to give to some time and wait to find prior pictures, but impatience (and Devor got the better of me. Here goes, my prettiest books, as compiled in five minutes after an evening of writing at the pub:

1. Absolute Sandman volume 1.






2. Vaesen.






3. Art books. I couldn't decide which one I like the most so I added all three:






Bonus: the back cover of The Fabulous Art of Trudvang:






Done!


----------



## Heliotrope (Jul 8, 2018)

I typically love book covers like the ones you showed, Ban, but my favourites in my collection right now are the surrealist Art on Margaret Atwood's Mad Adam trilogy.


----------



## Heliotrope (Jul 8, 2018)

Actually, I just found these other renditions and love them just as much:


----------



## Ban (Jul 8, 2018)

Svrtnsse said:


> View attachment 1973



Oh my, this one is just gorgeous. Too bad for my wallet, the price tag for it is in the 80s.



Heliotrope said:


> View attachment 1977



I can very easily imagine this standing in my bookshelf. I'll have to read up on this bookseries it seems


----------



## Heliotrope (Jul 8, 2018)

Yeah, I'm bias because it is my favourite series... but the art sums up the surrealism of the books.


----------



## Ban (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm also a fan of simple red, white, black color combo's that is very popular in the informative crime book market. I'd include the most famous of them, Selwyn Raab's 'the five families', as well, but I personally think the standard version has a little too much going on on the cover. I also couldn't find these exact covers in english, so apologies.


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 9, 2018)

Too many to count, but I'm a soft touch for the cover art from the 1960s and 70s. Here's an example.





But the really fun thing is to see how many different ways a single title was treated. I spent a fun hour typing this search string
<book title> book covers
and looking at the images. Try it with your own favorite titles!


----------



## kennyc (Jul 9, 2018)

Like skip I'm kinda partial to some of the old covers..


----------



## kennyc (Jul 9, 2018)

and love those Oryx and Crake covers....almost anything surreal for me as well.


----------



## kennyc (Jul 9, 2018)

....and my favorite book of all time.


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 10, 2018)

kennyc said:


> Like skip I'm kinda partial to some of the old covers..


I had this very book!


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 10, 2018)

kennyc said:


> ....and my favorite book of all time.


And I had this one!  And so much better than the more recent edition.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Jul 10, 2018)

Sorry, I don't judge covers. I only judge the books by them.

::whistles and walks away::


----------



## DylanRS (Jul 12, 2018)

EDIT: Might want to ctrl + scroll to zoom out. Didn't realize how large the pic would be. 
I'm also a big fan of embossed print and minimalism. I don't know what degree of nostalgia is making me pick this one as my favorite cover I've ever owned, but it seems worthy regardless. It's a children's book that allegorically puts you in a cave.







I love covers that don't break the 4th wall besides displaying the author's name. Probably not as good for sales though.


----------



## Heliotrope (Jul 12, 2018)

DylanRS said:


> EDIT: Might want to ctrl + scroll to zoom out. Didn't realize how large the pic would be.
> I'm also a big fan of embossed print and minimalism. I don't know what degree of nostalgia is making me pick this one as my favorite cover I've ever owned, but it seems worthy regardless. It's a children's book that allegorically puts you in a cave.
> 
> 
> ...



One of my favourite books.


----------



## kennyc (Jul 12, 2018)

Don't know the book but yes I love that cover!


----------



## Ankari (Jul 13, 2018)

I love this style of art. The books was great too.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jul 15, 2018)

One of my favourite books ever:


----------



## Ban (Jul 17, 2018)

Not a book cover in itself, but it is strongly related and should be seen.
So cool.


----------



## Laurence (Jul 17, 2018)

Ban said:


> Not a book cover in itself, but it is strongly related and should be seen.
> So cool.



 Cooool. Wonder if anyone could mass produce that. 

That fella lives 10 mins from my house!


----------



## Ban (Jul 17, 2018)

Laurence said:


> Cooool. Wonder if anyone could mass produce that.
> 
> That fella lives 10 mins from my house!



You should visit him right away and learn tge craft. Surely he won't mind


----------



## Ban (Nov 23, 2018)

I tried to find an english version, but there seem be none. This book is about a tiny piece of land called Neutral Moresnet that existed as a de facto country for over a century. The placement of the flags aligns with their associated countries, with the white triangle representing neutral moresnet. I think it's clever.


----------

